# Spiral Scroll Saw blade?



## DHapp (Sep 4, 2014)

I do not yet have a scroll saw yet. But I may have a current project that might be easier on a scroll saw. I have a 1" thick hard maple just under three feet long that I need to make some void cuts on one end. Could a spiral scroll saw blade be used on this?
Thanks,
Duane


----------



## CharleyL (Mar 10, 2009)

A spiral blade will work, but they are difficult to make smooth straight or curved cuts with, kind of like trying to make a free handed straight cut with a router. !" thick material tends to be heavy, but not impossible, work for a scroll saw too, so the cutting rate will be slowed. Scroll sawing is not fast cutting. It takes getting used to. You have to let the tiny blade do it's work by tiny amounts at a time. It's much slower than you probably think it should be if you haven't done it yourself. I use straight blades for most cutting, but switch to spiral when I need to cut out small <1 />m on my 4th saw. I find that I really enjoy the small precision compound cutting work the best. It takes time and practice to be able to do compound cutting (3D cutting) so it keeps me coming back for the challenge, but not everyone has the same interests as me.

Charley


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I don't like spiral blades - too hard to control and too much fuzz. But for just cutting some stuff out of the end of a board, wouldn't a jig saw work? Guess it depends on how small the 'voids' are that you are trying to cut. A little better description would help.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## DHapp (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the information. I am making a mash paddle and the paddle portion is meant to resemble a hop. I have cut out the voids with a jig saw but the small smooth cut blade is a little short and flexes a bit so I will have a lot of filing and sanding to do.


----------



## CharleyL (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes you will. A saw that supports both ends of the blade will keep the cuts vertical and the finer teeth of a scroll saw blade will leave a smoother finish. A band saw works good on outside edges and is faster than a scroll saw, but more difficult to use for inside cuts. You either have to break and re-weld the blade, or make one saw cut into the center area and then glue this cut back together after the inside shape has been cut. Band saw boxes are an example of this method.

Charley


----------

